# HYDERABAD | Lodha Bellezza | 153m | 45 fl x 2 | 132m | 39+ fl | 115m | 34 fl x 2 | U/C



## India101

*Lodha Bellezza, Hyderabad, India​*
Located in *Eden Square*, *Hyderbad*, *Lodha Bellezza *will contain *four towers*, two of *45 floors *and two of *30 floors *and will be one of the tallest buildings in Southern India. The project was develpoed by the *Lodha Group *who are behind many other large projects in Mumbai but this is there first in Hyderabad. All four of the towers will be *residential*.










_^A view of all four towers_










_^A view of a 45 storey tower_


----------



## great india

awesome! where in hyderabad is it located?


----------



## India101

^^Madhpur.


----------



## harsh1802

Nice initiative man. 

Hope to see some status reports soon!


----------



## SonuGunu

The Project has just been initiated. In Preliminary construction phase. Concept is great and I guess so will be the prices. Seems they are charging premium for the upper floors. Is it standard practice for High Rise apartments?


----------



## India101

Courtesy Maddy


maddy08 said:


>


----------



## preppy

The towers look very interesting.


----------



## India101

Update -



rizwan3 said:


>





smertin said:


>


----------



## India Rocks

Photo cc:Maddy
Aug 17, 2010
Top view








Oct 21,2010
Photo cc:Rockystone









Nov 20, 2010
Looks like they are working on the 30th floor of tower 1
Photo cc:GrapeWine


----------



## India Rocks

A closer view
Photo cc:Aditya kolli


----------



## India Rocks

Night View
photo cc: GrapeWine


----------



## jinka sreekanth

awesome ....


----------



## Gudavalli

*Lodha Bellezza*


Hyderabad! by Siddhesh Dhupe, on Flickr


----------



## Gudavalli

cc: _GrapeWine_


----------



## Gudavalli

cc kamalct


----------



## Gudavalli




----------



## kailash9999

Cross posting from the Bellezza Thread;



kailash9999 said:


> Updates dated *14-8-2012*.
> 
> CC Myself;


----------



## kailash9999

*Lodha Bellezza* by *Document of Light Photography*, on Facebook









*Novotel Hotel Lake, Hyderabad* by *Document of Light Photography*, on Facebook


----------



## kailash9999

Cross posting from the Hyderabad Section;



jinka sreekanth said:


> november 9.11.2012 cc me


----------



## kailash9999

*Renders: *

_(Copyright of *Vernekar Assosciates*)._


----------



## kailash9999

Old snap, nevertheless Photo © Shubransu Mandal on Facebook, Source:


----------



## kailash9999

Cross posting from the Hyderabad Sub-forum;



Gudavalli said:


> Kailash, how about this for a vantage point? :banana:
> 
> Can we have a night view of this please? :cheers:
> 
> 
> Hyderabad !! by Shanmukha Fotographia, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanmukha Fotographia, on Flickr


----------



## Samrat

very nice.

what is the latest floor count?


----------



## kailash9999

Samrat said:


> very nice.
> 
> what is the latest floor count?


Sorry for the awfully late reply,* Tower 1 & 2* have topped out at *32 fl*, *Tower 3* has topped out at *40 fl*, *Tower 4 & 5* are both around *30-35 fl *mark at the moment and these two shall rise up to* 45 fl* this year.

Lodha has also begun construction of three 30 fl towers in the same plot and has named it as Meridian, link to *thread;*


----------



## kailash9999

Copyright of *adityakolli,* on Instagram









Copyright of *robynbromley,* on Instagram


----------



## kailash9999

- edit


----------



## kailash9999

*Source:*


----------



## kailash9999

Not sure if its an old model but this picture was taken inside the sales office of Lodha Bellezza and floor count on the tallest towers is 47 fl and the other towers are 32 fl and 40 fl respectively both of which have topped out exactly at that figure, that leaves us to watch how tall the rest of the two towers would rise to, both of which are U/C at the moment.

*Source:*


----------



## kailash9999




----------



## n20

April 21st update by kailash9999:



kailash9999 said:


> CC of *Varma Byrraju;*


----------



## kailash9999

*Update:*
CC of *Document of light - Photography*


----------



## Highcliff

I am happy to see buildings being built in hyderabad...


----------



## Gudavalli

x-posting from Hyd forum



jinka sreekanth said:


> 6.5.2013
> cc me


----------



## Gudavalli

x-post from Hyd forum



Gudavalli said:


> 26/5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ravivarma


----------



## Gudavalli

x-post from Hyd forum



Gudavalli said:


> 09/06 by praveenbonu


----------



## Gudavalli

x-post



kailash9999 said:


> Copyright of *Mad Perception;*


----------



## Gudavalli

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> by Zahed





Acrophobic said:


>


----------



## Gudavalli

- edit


----------



## Gudavalli

x-post



Acrophobic said:


> Lodha towers visible from Tankbund, an aerial distance of 12kms approx.
> 
> Copyright of *Srikanth Konda;*





Gudavalli said:


> ^^ Clearly making an impact on the skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Meraj Ahmed


----------



## Gudavalli

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> Hyderabad at night by Into the Wild ..., on Flickr


----------



## India Rocks

x posting


tikkasriharsha said:


>


----------



## Gudavalli

x-post



kailash9999 said:


> *Source:*


----------



## Gudavalli

x-post



kailash9999 said:


> Copyright of *Dhan Bahadur Kami;*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright of *Nikhil Kotha;*


----------



## mwahmed

I like this blocks..


----------



## n20

October update, courtesy Moderator Gudavalli



Gudavalli said:


> Photo copyright *Avinash Kantamaneni*


----------



## Pals_RGB

X-posting



kailash9999 said:


> *Dated March 15;* Copyright of *Monisha Vasanth;*


----------



## rithwook

So is their tallest tower just 39 floors, as against the initially planned 45 floors?


----------

